# Some people never listen



## Irons (Oct 15, 2009)

http://forum.agriscape.com/0/?read=33015

Dore Gold (Bar) for Sale
¡¡	Posted By: Patrick Carbonel	

Post Response --- Flag message: Spam - Miscategorized - Scam
¡¡	Date: Fri Feb 27 06:06:40 2004


We the undersigned Mr. Emmanual Lumbado of Glan, Sarangani Province, Philippines and Mr Patrick Carbonel, mandate/trustee direct to the Lawful Owner/Holder with full authority to sell and negotiate in their behalf, I found out that you’re looking “Gold Dore Bars” to buy. I can offer to you our commodity if you’re interested to do business with us.

In relation with this, here is the description and specification of our metal that I’m sure will give you more idea with the status of the mentioned commodity:

Commodity: Au (Gold) Metal in form of Bullion
Quantity: Ten Metric Tons (10 Mt.)
Test Shipment: 100 kg up to 500 kg
Weight: 6.2 kilogram per Bullion
Dimension of Bullion: 1X2X6 in inches
Hallmarks: Burma, Cambodia, JAVA, Sumatra etc
Purity: 89.99 % Au as per assay report
Fineness: 22 Karats or determine after fire assay
Price: Seventy percent (70%) LBMA/ LMER on the second fixing
Discount: Twenty five percent Net (25%) to the Buyer
Commission: Five percent (5%) intended for the Agent/Intermediaries
Location/ Origin: Davao Del Sur, Mindanao, Philippines
Owner: Manobo Tribe of Davao del Sur.
Historical Background: Part of The Yamashita Treasures buried here in Mindanao
Custom Classified/ Declare: SCRAP Au (GOLD) 'DORE' METAL in form of Bullion
Export Status: Tradable and Exportable

Procedures.
1. The Seller agrees to deliver the Commodity to the Refinery for re- melting.
2. The Seller agrees that the process of re- melt will take place abroad.
3. The Seller shall arrange the export of the commodity including documentation.
4. The Seller agrees the payment and final settlement occur after fire assay/ re-melt
5. The Seller agrees to enter into contracts, such as Sales and Purchase Agreement
6. The Buyer shall arrange for the refinery including the insurance and transport.
7. The Buyer shall assist the Seller to open an offshore account.
8. The Buyer shall assist the Seller to fund the exportation of the Commodity.
9. The Buyer shall deduct his assisted expenses from the Gross Sale of LBMA.
10. The Buyer shall invite the seller’s representative to oversee the Metal in refinery.
11. The Buyer shall send representative in the Philippines to execute contracts in behalf of the principal, and also to assist arrange the shipment of the commodity.
12. It is understood payment after the Melting or basis the fire assay nor GLD.
13. The Buyer shall reply with Letter of Intent, with the details of the secured transaction.
If you still have additional inquiry, feel free to communicate with me at +63 916 213 5086, I’m looking forward we could establish a long-term business relation, hoping for your soonest reply or call.

Best regards,

Patrick Carbonel

¡¡

Re: Dore Gold (Bar) for Sale
¡¡	Posted By: Patrick Carbonel	

Post Response --- Flag message: Spam - Miscategorized - Scam
¡¡	Date: Fri Feb 27 06:06:40 2004

In Response To: Dore Gold (Bar) for Sale

Im patrick Carbonel

Email me at [email protected]

phone no. +916 213 5086

¡¡

Re: Dore Gold (Bar) for Sale
¡¡	Posted By: IBRAHIM ABDULLAHI	

Post Response --- Flag message: Spam - Miscategorized - Scam
¡¡	Date: Sat Feb 28 01:33:20 2004

In Response To: Dore Gold (Bar) for Sale

Dear Mr Carbonel,
We have some clients who are interested to buy Dore Gold (bar)in large quantity if only you can send proof receipt of availability that shows that the deal is real.
We are interested to establish a long term business relation with your high esteemed company on commission basis.
looking forward to hear from you soon.

best regards

IBRAHIM ABDULLAHI
TEL:233 28 200232
FAX:233 21 258811
EMAIL[email protected]

[email protected]

¡¡

Re: Dore Gold (Bar) for Sale
¡¡	Posted By: BILL LANCASTER	

Post Response --- Flag message: Spam - Miscategorized - Scam
¡¡	Date: Sun Apr 4 08:00:00 2004

In Response To: Re: Dore Gold (Bar) for Sale

THIS PERSON IS A SCAM -- WANTS UPFRONT MONEY -- PROVIDES FORGED DOCUMENTS. ASK HIM FOR HIS PASSPORT -- BECAUSE DON'T ASK FOR HIS OR THE SELLER'S TAX DOCUMENTS ETC -- FAKE. HOW DO I KNOW -- BECAUSE LAST YEAR WE SENT OUR REAL AND QUALIFIED OWNER TO MINDANAO -- ALL LIES. DON'T WASTE YOUR TIME AND MONEY -- UNLESS A SELLER CAN SUPLY NOTARISED DOCUMENTS TO PROVE THAT THEY OWN THE BARS -- IT CAN NEVER BE SOLD. ALSO -- WE INTEND TO NOTIFY THE INTERNATIONAL TREASURY CONTROLLER. STAY AWAY UNLESS YOU REALLY LIKE YOUR TIME AND MONEY BEING WASTED

¡¡

Re: Dore Gold (Bar) for Sale
¡¡	Posted By: walter	

Post Response --- Flag message: Spam - Miscategorized - Scam
¡¡	Date: Mon May 3 20:20:00 2004

In Response To: Dore Gold (Bar) for Sale

Good Morning,
We seriously interested in the commodity that you are selling. Is this a legal or ilegal venture, It doesn't matter to our group. Can fax me some documents of certificate of origin,ownership,assayer report internationally accepted, insurance export declaration, receipt of invoice of customs duty payment, Tac clearance certificate from country of Origin.

Thank you for your attention.
Sincerely,
Walter
Fax# 671-477-5328

¡¡


----------



## AKDan (Oct 15, 2009)

5 years ago. Wonder how many he actually got on the hook.

Interesting website you linked to Irons. Light reading and research?


----------



## Irons (Oct 15, 2009)

AKDan said:


> 5 years ago. Wonder how many he actually got on the hook.
> 
> Interesting website you linked to Irons. Light reading and research?



Just something I ran into by accident. I thought the folks here would get a chuckle. 8)


----------



## AKDan (Oct 15, 2009)

And a chuckle it did cause. Thank You, it was much needed today.


----------



## markqf1 (Oct 15, 2009)

:lol: :lol: 

It's a certain kind of blindness.

Mark


----------



## Irons (Oct 24, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/8315027.stm

'Guinea scam cost a year of my life'

Jonathan Ngolo, a 65-year-old retired lecturer from Kenya, tells the BBC how he was kidnapped and held hostage for one year and 16 days after being scammed in Guinea's capital, Conakry.


When you get beautiful business, think twice.

Make sure that you have physical contact with those people who are saying they are doing business, and do not rely on e-mail.

What happened is that my son who lives in the US got in touch with some people in Conakry. He told me he was going to Guinea to set up an agreement with a Guinean mining company to supply his people in the US with 1,000kg of gold dust.

But then he was unable to fly as his travel documents were not in order and so I went on his behalf. Guinea does not have an embassy in Kenya and so the people in Conakry sent me a form to allow me to enter into the country and get a visa on arrival. I flew via Accra.

On arrival in Conakry, I came out of the arrivals, and the ones who were receiving me shouted my name and so I went to them.

They said they were taking me to the company's guest house; what they called a villa.

Blasting water

But then when we got to the villa they told me they were arresting me under the terrorist act.

The place they confined me in was a six-by-six room with no ventilation.


They beat me. They kicked me severely, they broke three ribs and they hit me on the legs

I stayed inside that room for one year and 16 days.

They only opened it to give me food three times in a week but it was very, very irregular.

I was sleeping on the floor without anything to cover myself.

They stole all my belongings - my clothes, my phone, my wallet, everything I had on me. All I was left with was underwear and a vest.

They would clean me by blasting water on me every morning. This was usually at the same time as when they were giving me my food. 

-snip-

more at the link


----------

